# Flower Powered



## hippy_chick (Aug 14, 2002)

I haven't posted my workouts for a while...ooopps!  My goals and stats are the same from my last journal....I just have to keep on working!

I think I'll just post my workouts for now:


This week is high reps (last week was heavy)...

14/8/2002
5:45am-7:15am (1h30)

Cardio:
30 min intervals 2:1 jumprope:stepper

Weights:

chest
flat bench press (dumbbell 15lb) 17-15-15
flyes (dumbbell 5lb) 20-20-20

back
bent-over barbbell row (20lb) 20-20-20

abs
bicycle 30-20-15
reverse crunch 10-10-10
swiss-ball crunch 40-40-40

Would have done more back, but ran out of time.  Not bad of a workout, but I was pretty tired this morning so it was a little less intense than usual.


----------



## hippy_chick (Aug 15, 2002)

15/8/2002
5:50am-7:20am (1h30)

Cardio:
40 min power walk

Weights:

biceps
concentration curl (12lb) 20-20-20
barbbell curl (20lb) 15-15-10

triceps
overhead dumbbell extension (12lb) 20-20-20
dips 20-15

delts
dumbbell lateral raise (5lb) 15-15-15

*****

Tomorrow is Friday!!!!!!


----------



## hippy_chick (Aug 19, 2002)

19/08/2002
Monday
6:05am-7:20am (1h15)

Cardio:
35 min power walk

Weights:

legs
lunges (15lb dumbbells) 12-12-12
romanian deadlift (25lb) 12-12-12
ballet squat (15lb) 12-12-12
wall squat x3

Then....5 min on stepper (high intensity).

***
Not bad of a workout...legs were shaky after!!


----------



## hippy_chick (Aug 21, 2002)

21/08/2002


I slept in yesterday and miss my workout--oops!  

And, today I just about slept through my workout.  I got up later today and just had time for a 30 min cardio session - aerobic boxing (really works the shoulders and tri's).  
And later today I have a tennis lesson.


No more slacking!!!  

Tomorrow is 20 min cardio and upper-body!


----------



## hippy_chick (Aug 22, 2002)

22/08/2002
Thursday

1hour

Cardio:
20 min jump rope

Weights:
bench press (db 15lb) 12-12-12
overhead extension (db 15lb) 12-12-12 
    s.s. dips (10-10-10)
standing barbell curl (20lb) 12-12-12
lateral raises (db 5lb) 12-12-12


***
I'm kindof inbetween workout programs at the moment.  I finished my 2 month one and my 3 month hardcore one (I'm excited about this one-My boyfriend and I are starting it the 2nd week of September) doesn't start for a while. 

I should see big gains in strength with the upcoming program. And bonus....I get to workout with my sweety!!


----------



## hippy_chick (Aug 23, 2002)

23/08/2002

Friday!!!

Today's my last day of work!!! 
Then I have a week to enjoy the rest of the summer...then I move back to University on Monday!! 

***

1 hour

Cardio:
60 minute power walk (awesome burn in the legs)

***

I have a tennis tournament starting tonight and continuing through out the weekend.  I'll probably play 2 matches tonight.  And if I play well Saturday...maybe I'll make it to the finals on Sunday.  Wish me luck!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 23, 2002)

so ... who is hippy chick?  Where in Canada are you going to school?


----------



## hippy_chick (Aug 23, 2002)

I go to school at a small University/College in Alberta.  I'm going into my 3rd year in a B.A. program with Music as my major.  I hope to be a teacher when I'm done!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

Sounds excellent!!   At first, I thought I read that you were going to the university of Alberta (here at home) and then I re-read it and you're going to a university in Alberta.


----------

